# Algun lugar en Buenos Aires donde aprender a manejar OrCad??



## Hernán Portel (Mar 30, 2006)

Ando con muchas ganas de aprender a utilizar el OrCad "a fondo" pero nadie se digna a enseñar!
Si alguien conoce un buen instituto u universidad que lo enseñe, o algún profesor particular también!

Gracias y saludos..


----------



## hermenegildo (Ago 28, 2007)

Hernán Portel  saludos no desesperes tengo los manuales del orcad captura orcad layout y orcad espais mañana en la tarde te embio por partes por que es de varios gigas y lo vueno es que esta en castellano  mi mail es hermenegildo@hotmail.com 
asludos


----------

